# Quick successful trip to Seawolf



## Barnes1991 (Sep 24, 2017)

Ran out to Seawolf this morning with the GF got on the water around 6:30, throwing 3 inch New Penny gulp on a chartreuse 1/4 ounce jig head. Simple easy rig, the flounder we?re laying up in the mud on a out going tide very aggressive bites some of the most aggressive flounder bites iv persoanlly ever experienced. Couple of them made me think a red had picked up the gulp lol. No throw backs which was pretty cool we literally had 5 hits one miss and the other 4 were the keepers, in and out in about 80 minutes. Weather has been good tight lines and happy thanksgiving!!


----------



## linaxugt (Jun 24, 2017)

Thumbs up!!!í ½í±í ¼í¿¼


----------



## Jason_E (Oct 4, 2016)

Beautiful catch!!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

nice!


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Very Nice!


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

We went Friday and zero, nada. Saw very few caught.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice, and good looking fish for 80 min of work. Which side did you fish on?


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

Great Job!


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

How much is it to park at Seawolf these days and pay for fishing? Use to be you didn't pay for fishing it you were wading.


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

chriserman said:


> How much is it to park at Seawolf these days and pay for fishing? Use to be you didn't pay for fishing it you were wading.


https://www.galveston.com/seawolfpark/


----------



## Barnes1991 (Sep 24, 2017)

*Seawolf*

Honestly I donâ€™t drive into sea wolf I park outside and there are 2 trails to get down into the water. One for the right side with the huge ship and one for the left side with the huge mud flat. Left side is a much easier wade but I personally have caught better fish on the right side by the ship. But be careful there are lots on jagged rocks and old tires in the water when your making your way into the water on the right side. After you get maybe 15-20 yards off it is much better.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Barnes1991 said:


> Honestly I donâ€™t drive into sea wolf I park outside and there are 2 trails to get down into the water. One for the right side with the huge ship and one for the left side with the huge mud flat. Left side is a much easier wade but I personally have caught better fish on the right side by the ship. But be careful there are lots on jagged rocks and old tires in the water when your making your way into the water on the right side. After you get maybe 15-20 yards off it is much better.


By "huge ship" are you referring to the WW-2 Destroyer and submarine behind it? 
I like to park inside the park. Seems less likely to have my truck broke into. The rocks on the cove side are tricky and slippery. I use a walking stick to help from falling on the rocks.


----------



## Barnes1991 (Sep 24, 2017)

Yes sir on the cove side, and the rocks are very slippery haha I have slipped a couple times myself. I have seen a couple guys with the walking sticks might have even seen you out there! And the breaking into vehicles used to be really really bad it has gotten better but still a risk to park outside of the park absolutely.


----------

